# Strange intermittent connectivity loss on host but not in jails



## sadaszewski (May 21, 2020)

I am experiencing strange intermittent connectivity losses on the host FreeBSD system from time to time. Doing simple telnet google.com 80 doesn't work on the host system but it does work when I jexec into any jail and do it from there. I can try it a couple of times alternating between host and jail and it always works in a jail and not on the host. After a minute or two the connectivity comes back to the host and everything is fine again on both host and jails. Could an experienced sysadmin please chime in and give me an idea on what I might be doing wrong? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sadaszewski (May 22, 2020)

To make things even more bizarre I am actually testing it all over SSH from the Internet to the host which works perfectly throughout the anomaly


----------

